# Willie McAteer(Anglo) arrested



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2010)

The former Finance Director of Anglo was arrested this morning.


----------



## canicemcavoy (24 Mar 2010)

Fair play to Willie.


----------



## mtk (24 Mar 2010)

i hope justice is done


----------

